# Putting thinner tyres on a touring bike



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Feb 2008)

...It just occurred to me that it might be possible to put thinner tyres on my touring bike and go faster?

Ok there would be a trade off in other areas I suppose...but is this possible? is it worthwhile? ...or is there a reason why tourers have thicker tyres?...must be ,,,or they wouldnt have them I suppose...doh...


----------



## Blonde (6 Feb 2008)

The tyre width range you can use may depend on what rims you have. Some touring rims are designed to take wider tyres and a thinner one may not fit so well. However, I reckon you'd be more likely to have trouble doing it the other way round - trying to fit fatter tryes to a narrow rim. The reason tourers often have wider tyres is to absorb road/trail vibration - the assumption is that the bike will be loaded with luggage and that you will be riding a reasonable distance on consecutive days and therefore want to be as comfortable as possible. The other thing is that in theory, wider tyres roll better - so are useful on a tourer where keeping the loaded bike's rolling momentum is more important than quick acceleration (which is difficult with luggage or a heavy load anyway). There is nothing to stop you changing the tyres though, as long as they will fit your rims.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2008)

What width are you running now ?


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2008)

Get some 18mm tubs - can let you have an old pair 

For race bikes 23mm is seen as the best compromise these days - I used to ride 20mm for training, but they were a little harsh - 23mm supposidly roll better and are slightly more comfortable. Used to use 18mm tubs once upon a time when TT'ing - they only liked straight lines....


----------



## Chris James (6 Feb 2008)

I put a pair of 23mm on an old tourer (previously had 32s) and it felt horrible. Using Sheldon Browns table the rims were too wide (can't remember the rim width off the top of my head)

I changed to 28mm and got a better ride and seemed to roll faster.

Basically - I wouldn't bother!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (6 Feb 2008)

> What width are you running now ?




700Cx32


----------



## walker (6 Feb 2008)

tourers are generally wider to be able to withstand the higher loads (Panniers etc) and make longer distances a little more comfortable. if you don't do either of these I can't see why not


----------



## Danny (6 Feb 2008)

When I am riding unladen on day rides I use 23" tyres on my touring bike, but then put on 28" tyres if I am carrying gear on a longer journey. 

As Chris said, the ride on 23" tyres feel pretty hard if you are used to wider tyres, so I would start with 28" or possibly 25" tyres and see how you get on.

I feel like I go marginally faster with thinner tyres, but I suspect with a touring bike it does not make much difference.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Feb 2008)

fossyant said:


> Get some 18mm tubs - can let you have an old pair



18mm?!? My word. What happened if you hit a pebble..?


----------



## Chris James (7 Feb 2008)

Dannyg said:


> As Chris said, the ride on 23" tyres feel pretty hard if you are used to wider tyres, so I would start with 28" or possibly 25" tyres and see how you get on.
> 
> 
> > Not just that though. I have 23mm on my audax bike and it gives a very comfy ride.
> ...


----------



## Paulus (7 Feb 2008)

For the last few years I have run 28's on my tourer from 32's and it made quite a difference. It rolled faster and the handling was better.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (7 Feb 2008)

It also depends on the make of tyre. I have Michelin 28s that are way wider than Panaracer 32s, so you have to take care. You could make things worse.


----------



## P.H (8 Feb 2008)

It's not all about size 
Weight, pressure and suppleness all play a part. I like 28mm GP4000 All Season, half the weight of my touring tyres, take 110 PSI and are still comfy.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Feb 2008)

Ok...thanks for helping.

Here is a question...

I have a Daws Galaxy and it came with some schwalbe Marathon plus tyres 700c 32

I am a heavy bloke (16 and a half stone) and I tour with four panniers so the load is IRO of 20 - 25kg I guess.

I dont ride off road.

I like the puncture 'security' of my existing tyres although I have had one screw go through a tyre( I always carry two spare tubes in a pannier)

I want to ride faster and reduce the tyre drag if possible, but need to have tyres capabe of supporting the load still.

Evans are selling a Schwalbe Marathon 'racer' tyre (700 x 30 or 35c) 

http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=13957

which claims to be faster...reckon it's a good bet for me???


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2008)

32mm to 28 mm handling better..oh my god..MTB tyres.... get some Pro Race 2's in 23mm  and a colour to match your paint.....ONLY JOKING !


----------



## stevew (11 Feb 2008)

Rolling resistance is much more a function of pressure than tyre width, it's just that narrower tyres will normally withstand higher pressures. Depending on rim width I would expect that 28 or 32mm wide tyres that will handle 100 psi would work well. Perhaps the new Schwalbe Marathons, although I'm sure there are others.
I don't think anything will beat the Marathon Plus for puncture resistance. Their only downside is that they are heavy.


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Feb 2008)

BTFB I know you have a Dawes and there was a very good article in CTC's recent mag on the current Dawes tourer on sale and the trade off between using the tyres it came with (Schwalbe) and thinner tyres with less rolling resistance. The general consensus would be that you can, but the ride/handling becomes more harsh. Let me know if you need my copy.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (16 Feb 2008)

> Let me know if you need my copy.



Thanks Chris...I think I am just going to buy a set of schwalbe racers anyway and see what happens...as long as they fit my wheels I will be able to ride them and if they arnt as comfy when I have the bike loaded I can just use them for when I'm not loaded (wait that sounds bad!)

My main concern is will they support the weight of me and the bags.


----------

